# need advice on what o/u to buy



## crna (Nov 7, 2002)

anyone have advice on what o/u to buy. i want a light weight
12 gauge for under $1500. i have been looking at the franchi(sp?).
any input good or bad would be appreciated


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

For the price range, I would look at Brownings, Beretta or Rugers.

Never been around a Franchi, but also never heard anything good about them.

Personal choice for me is a Citori, but they seem to pull up better than the rest and were available in 3.5".


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Dude, :withstupid:

:beer:

Duckjunky


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have a 12 gauge Browning Superposed with 26" bbl and Mod/Imp chokes. $900 takes it. Good bit of carrying wear but not much shooting.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

And with the 3.5" Citori you will have a built in fence post driver>>>>>


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Hunter_58346 said:


> And with the 3.5" Citori you will have a built in fence post driver>>>>>


Says the guy that doesn't shoot one. Personally, I wouldn't give you a wooden nickle for a benelli, beretta, winchester, or browning gold, and yes I have shot them all. But it all comes down to personal preference, just like pickups. The guy asked for info on over/unders, I gave my opinion.

My wife, whom is about 135lbs soaking wet will even shoot it at geese, so I would say the recoil isn't too bad.

My 70 year old father totes one around too.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have had Browning's I have 5 rifles, and two BPS's when it comes to O/U I have a franchi. They are awsome I would never buy another o/u that DOESN"T have a mechanical trigger. When you are hunting on a -20 below zero day with a bunch of clothing on they won't cycle. I had a brand new Citori and it woulden't cycle the second shell. I sent it back, got a new one and same thing.

Also the Frachi's are cheaper. You can't find any other brand that has gold inlay and silver for under $1500 but with them you do. Over seas, thats what everyone swears buy. They are sweet man If you are in Fargo I would let you shoot mine. You would love it.


----------

